# [SMPS] Simulador para el TL494



## Román2009

alguien que conozca un simulador que tenga el CI TL494, por favor si alguien sabe de uno si me puede dar ese dato.... gracias...


----------



## pepilve

Román2009 dijo:
			
		

> alguien que conozca un simulador que tenga el CI TL494, por favor si alguien sabe de uno si me puede dar ese dato.... gracias...



En el orcad 16 se puede simular


----------



## Román2009

gracias pepilve pero se puede bajar el  orcad 16 o como lo consigo


----------



## Cacho

Román2009 dijo:
			
		

> gracias pepilve pero se puede bajar el  orcad 16 o como lo consigo



Página oficial: http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/pages/default.aspx

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Román2009 dijo:
			
		

> alguien que conozca un simulador que tenga el CI TL494, por favor si alguien sabe de uno si me puede dar ese dato.... gracias...



Yo lo tengo para LTspice, igualmente se puede simular en otro que trabaje con Spice, en proteus también lo simule pero se Tarda! un mundo... Si lo quieren me avisan, Funciona de Maravillas....


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros, los que necesiten  LTspice  en este link se encuentra  

http://jory16.plumetin.com/LTspiceIV/ 

también hay unos videos sobre Altium.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

No, *Jory16*, entendiste mal, el LTspice es gratis, se baja de la página de Linear. *narcisolara_21* es un experto importador de modelos spice al LTspice, en este caso demuestra tener el TL494 funcionado en LTspice. Va a requerir algo de paciencia para que tengamos un mini tutorial (otra vez) de como meter ese modelo al LTspice.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, aqui tienen el TL494 para LTspice, con ejemplos.. Y ante todo agradadecer a mi excelente Amigo y Maestro Robertotugo, que es el creador del modelo TL494, pueden descargar mas modelos en su espacio, y lo consiguen en esta página..
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=50612.msg1010761670;highlight=libreria+ltspice#msg1010761670

NOTA: Espero no estar violando alguna regla del Foro, al colocar un link de otro foro, si lo estoy haciendo borren el Link...


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, Aquí dejo unos ejemplos de LTspice, para cálcular la inductancia segundaria de los transformadores en nuestras fuentes conmutadas simuladas....

PD: La fórmula para el cálculo de los bobinados segundarios la inventé yo   ... Me partí el COCO una semana...
de verdad que las formulas que encontraba no daban buenos resultados...
Vean los ejemplos y opinen...


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el aporte narcisolara, en unos días entro en vacaciones y me pongo a hacer pruebas.

PD: una pregunta... podrías explicar cómo hacer para colocar un núcleo de ferrite con varios bobinados en el LTSpice? Estoy aprendiendo a usarlo y me faltaría eso...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Perdón, ahí estuve revisando los ejemplos y me vá quedando más claro...

Gracias, saludos


----------



## xiober

yo la simule, pero quiero diseñar una proteccion contra cortos utilizando una resistencia , pero no se cual sea la mejor opcion si colocarla a la entrada de la de la fuente y utilizar un amplificador operacional y configurarlo como amplificador diferencial, otra opcion seria colocar la resistencia en serie con la tierra y medir la caida de tension y la otra seria colocar la resistencia en los source de los mosfet como esta en esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-convertidor-12vcc-50vcc-14841/

*narcisolara_21*
pueden subir los otros ejemplos push-pull half-bridge y decirme como calculaste el soft sart?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, la manera mas fácil de limitar la corriente con el TL494 es usar una resistencia en serie con la carga, siempre y cuando sea factible ponerla.., y en cuanto a poner una resistencia en el Source del mosfet los comparadores del TL494 no trabaja con pulsos, El convertidor que dices usa el SG3526, que si tiene comparadores para sensar la corriente..
Hay varias maneras de censar la corriente, por ejemplo hay fuentes de PC que usan el TL494 que sensan el primario del transformador,  y la mejor manera de sensar la corriente es usar un pequeño transformador toroidal con una relación 100:1 y se puede colocar en el primario, en los mosfet, diodos etc...  Dame tiempo para buscarte una aplicación que trata solamente del sensado de corriente...De todas maneras te dejo una aplicación de Texas que explica mas detalladamente el uso Del TL494...

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slva001e/slva001e.pdf


----------



## xiober

dale pero no te olvides, tengo una fuente que utiliza el TL494 y la quiero utilizar para un amplificador, pero que pasa si el amplificador se pone en corto? como puedo realizar una proteccion? en algunos diagramas he visto que comparan la tension de salida si en menor a x voltaje se apaga la fuenete pero no se si es la mejor opcion.

gracias pana


----------



## narcisolara_21

Si vas hacer una fuente conmutada regulada en corriente, es más fácil.
Casualmente estoy trabajando en una protección para la fuente te explico como trabaja:
Si el consumo de Corriente llega al limite establecido el Controlador PWM, deja de enviar los pulsos y por ende cae el voltaje de salida en este momento uso un circuito llamado UVP(Under voltage Protection), que no es mas que un detector de bajo voltaje, constituido en mi caso por un Diodo Zener y un transistor que envia tensión a otro circuito llamado SCR transtorizado que al recibir la tensión queda Activo permanentemente llevando el pin FB del TL494 a 5V y la única forma de quitar la protección sería apagando la fuente o poner un reset..  Después te explico mejor jeje..
Te dejo un ejemplo:


----------



## jreyes

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora nadie habla je je je je, Ya simularon algo?
> 
> Despues subo varias que hice, Forward, push pull, half bridge...


Ha pasado un poco de tiempo; pero he acá una simulación push-pull que he hecho con el modelo que suministro narcisolara_21.




http://img130.imageshack.us/i/pushpull.png/

También he simulado elevadores y reductores basados en el TL494 y en teoría andan bastante bien. A ver si más tqarde subo algunos monos.

Muchas gracias narcisolara_21 

Adiosín...!


----------



## eli98pe

Gracias a narcisolara_21 por el modelo Tl494 para LTSpice; sin embargo amigos, tengo una duda estuve probando el ejemplo SINGLE END que es un DC-DC tipo buck de 32V a 5V , el circuito hace el trabajo pero es muy ruidoso , lo cual se soluciona con un filtro a la salida, y antes de estabilizar el circuito llega a alrededor de 9.5V lo cual quemaria los integrados que pensaba alimentar con este circuito.
Mi pregunta es si esto es normal para este IC o para esta clase de configuracion o es un defecto en el modelo.
Si alguien mas a usado este ejemplo entendera de lo que hablo, por otro lado el Push pull funciona perfecto.


----------



## sergio cba

yo subi esa libreria hace 1 mes aproximadamente, es de una pagina turca, en el proteus anda bien y tiene varios ejemplos.
buscalo en simulacion grafica en proteus en el foro


----------



## shoker4

Yo utilizo este "Power Stage Designer Tool 2.0" de Texas Instruments, incluso no solamente utilizando el TL494, esta bastante lindo.

Un abrazo


P.D.: Revivi este tema viejo solo para aportar.


----------



## jcristhian_1

Saludos a todos, estoy simulando un medio puente, la señal es generada con un tl494 sin incluir realimentación, pero tengo un problema con la simulación y es que esta demora bastante, y además se presenta el mensaje que aparece en la figura.
Podrían aconsejarme como acelerar la simulación, y como corregir el problema que señala el mensaje.
El circuito adjunto al tl494 lo he simulado por si solo y no presenta problemas

Muchas Gracias.




__________________________________________________________________________
Editado para añadir manual.


Adjunto aquí un pdf, que mejoro un poco la velocidad de convergencia de la simulación, de todas maneras si alguien puede añadir mas consejos, son bienvenidos.

http://www.intusoft.com/articles/converg.pdf


----------

